# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يستجاب الدعاء ساعة الإجابة حتى لو كان ظلماً ؟

## جمانة انس

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تدعوا على أنفسكم ولا أولادكم ولا أموالكم ؛
لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يسأل فيها عطاء فيستجيب له" رواه مسلم. 
هل يمكن الفهم من خلال هذا النص و امثاله
انه في ساعة الا جابة 
يستجاب الدعاء مهما كان و لو كان فيه تجاوز من الداعي لحقوقه
__كان يكون و قع عليه الظلم بمقداردرجة واحدة فيدعو على الظالم بمائة درجة 
__او كان الدعاء خرج ليس من القلب كد عاء الا م لحظة الغضب على ولدها الر ضيع مثلا
او حتى الكبير
__او الدعاء دون تركيز
__و امثاله
هل يمكن القول ان ساعة الا جابة من لحظات الفضل الا لهي
لا حدود فيها و لا قيود لاجابة الدعاء
ام ان هذا من الا مور الغيبية التي نكل الجزم فيها الى علم الله
ونسال الله ان تغمرنا بر كات ساعة الا جابة 
بسعادة الدنيا و الا خرة
و ضوان الله و رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## جمانة انس

للمناقشة؟؟

----------


## أنصارية

تسجيل حضور للاستفادة

----------


## ابن العباس

الحمد لله..وبعد
سؤال جيد أحسن الله إليك
الدعاء إذا كان بظلم لا يستجاب
لكن الحديث متوجه لأب أو أم دعيا على أولادهما
بسبب إساءة من الولد ونحوها, فلايكون الدعاء حينئذ ظلماً 
فيقع إذا وافق ساعة إجابة, كمثل أم دعت ولدها فرفض إجابتها فدعت عليه 
ويشبهه دعاء أم جريج العابد على ولدها بأن لا يميته حتى يرى وجوه المومسات
وليس المراد أن أي دعاء مهما غلظ يقع فهذا يتضمن ظلماً أيضاً
لكن قد تكون الإساءة من الولد بلغت من العقوق قدرا يستحق بموجبه لو دعت عليه بشيء كبير أن يسجاب
,وفي حديث عبدالله بن مغفل رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "سيكون أناس من أمتي يعتدون في الطهور والدعاء"
فكونه اعتداء يقتضي ألا يقره الله ولا يستجيبه
والله أعلم

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على التو ضيحات المفيدة
و هناك بعض الا ستفسارات
--------------------
الدعاء بان ير يه وجوه المو مسات
اليس دعاء باثم
فهل يستجاب الدعاء و لو بالابتلاء بالمعاصي
-----
و احيانا يقع الدعاء بسبب بكاء الطفل الر ضيع
 و هذا لا يعتبر ظلما لانه ليس بمكلف 
فهل يقع ام لا لو صادف ساعة اجابة
---

----------


## ابن العباس

وجزاكم خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم
أيّ دعاء يتضمن ظلما لا يجاب مطلقاً لأن الله حرم على نفسه الظلم ,هذا ينبغي أن يكون واضحاً جداً(ويدخل فيه مثالك عن الرضيع)
وفي الوقت نفسه دعاء المظلوم مجاب في الجملة ولو صدر من كافر 
أما الدعاء على امريء بأن يضله الله, فهذا متصور لأن الله يقول "فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم"
والله من شأنه أن يعاقب الضال بمزيد ضلال وهذا الجنس من العقوبات أسوأ شيء
وحينئذ لا إشكال في وقوع الدعاء بأن يريه وجوه المومسات وإن كانت هذه القصة قديمة في بني إسرائيل
ولا يقع الدعاء على الطفل الرضيع بسبب الدعاء , لما تقدم ذكره

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*الذي يظهر لي من نص الحديث أن الحديث على ظاهره : عن جابر رفعه : " لاَ تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ ، وَلاَ تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُمْ ، وَلاَ تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ ، لاَ تُوَافِقُوا مِنَ اللّهِ سَاعَةً يُسْأَلُ فِيهَا عَطَاءٌ ، فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَكُمْ " رواه صحيح مسلم (7461) ، وأبو داود ( 1531 تهذيب السنن) وغيرهما .*
*فالحديث يدل على النهي عن الدعاء على النفس والمال والولد ، ولو لم يكن للدعاء تأثير ووقوع على النفس والمال والولد لما نهي عنه ، وجاء التوضيح في ذلك " لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يسأل فيها عطاء فيستجيب له " فقد يقع الدعاء عقوبة على الأنفس والأموال والأولاد في وقت لا يرد فيه الدعاء والسؤال فيستجاب . قد يدعو على نفسه بالموت والهلاك واللعن ، وقد يدعو على ماله بالتلف والضياع ، وقد يدعو على ولده باللعن والهلاك والحرمان وقد يكون بالموت ـ نعوذ بالله ـ فيستجاب له عقوبة له لعدم استجابته لأمر عدم اللعن على الأنفس والأموال والأولاد وحتى يكون في ذلك الحذر من ممارسة مثل هذا الدعاء .*
*فالحديث على ظاهره .*
*ولو كان الأمر كما قيل لما كان لهذا النهي من فائدة وبخاصة على النفس والمال والولد . وكم دعا إنسان بمثل ذلك ثم ندم وتحسر .*
*قال الحافظ ابن رجب في جامع العلوم والحكم :* 
*" فهذا كله يدل على أن دعاء الغضبان قد يجاب إذا صادف ساعة إجابة وأنه ينهى عن الدعاء على نفسه وأهله وماله في الغضب .*
*وأما ما قاله مجاهد في قوله تعالى : ( ولو يعجل الله للناس الشر استعجالهم بالخير لقضي إليهم أجلهم ) [يونس ] قال : هو الواصل لأهله وولده وماله إذا غضب عليه ، قال : اللهم لا تبارك فيه ، اللهم العنه ، يقول : لو عجل له ذلك لأهلك من دعا عليه فأماته ، فهذا يدل على أنه لا يستجاب ما يدعو به الغضبان على نفسه وأهله وماله ، والحديث دل على أنه قد يستجاب لمصادفته ساعة إجابة " .أهـ*
*فلهذا ينبغي الحذر .* 
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## ابن العباس

> ولو كان الأمر كما قيل لما كان لهذا النهي من فائدة


الفائدة وفقني الله وإياك واضحة, وهي الرفق والرحمة فهي دعوة للأبوين بالتسامح والصبر على الأولاد
وهناك فوائد أخرى كثيرة منها (تهذيب المنطق, تغليب المودة, حفظ الأبوين من الندم وما قد يفضي له من محاذير..إلخ)
والقول بجواز وقوع الدعاء المشتمل على ظلم مخالف للمقاصد العظمى للشريعة, كما أنه مخالف لمعنى اسم الله العدل
وهو أيضا معارض للأدلة التفصيلية التي سبقت الإشارة لشيء منها,وكذا هو مفض لشيوع الفساد لأن كثيرا من النساء خاصة يقعن في اللعن , ولا يقال بأن ما قلتَه من معنى مستفاد من ظاهر الحديث, فليس في ظاهره سوى التحذير من الدعاء على الأولاد عامة, والغالب أن الآباء الأسوياء لن يدعوا على الولد إلا بسبب إساءة منه, ولكن الدعاء على النفس  يختلف, لأن مجرد الدعاء عليها ظلمٌ من النفس قد يقع بموجبها الاستجابة بخلاف الدعاء على الغير فالصورة مختلفة..
وعلى الله قصد السبيل

----------


## ابن العباس

زيادة في التوضيح , 
من الأحاديث التفصيلية التي ترد المعنى الذي ذكره الأخ ضيدان حفظه الله ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد بسنده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ما من مسلم يدعو الله عز وجل بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا قطيعة رحم إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث خصال: إما أن يعجل له دعوته، وإما أن يدخرها له في الآخرة، وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها, قالوا: إذًا نكثر؟ قال: الله أكثر"
وأما الآية التي تفضلت بذكرها فهي تؤكد المعنى الذي أقوله , قال العلامة ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى في تأويلها :يخبر تعالى عن حلمه ولطفه بعباده أنه لا يستجيب لهم إذا دعوا على أنفسهم أو أموالهم أو أولادهم في حال ضجرهم وغضبهم ، وأنه يعلم منهم عدم القصد بالشر إلى إرادة ذلك ، فلهذا لا يستجيب لهم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*أخي بارك الله فيك ، تأمل سبب الحديث كما ورد في صحيح مسلم :*
*" سِرْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللّهِ فِي غَزْوَةِ بَطْنِ بُوَاطٍ . وَهُوَ يَطْلُبُ الْمَجْدِيَّ بْنَ عَمْرٍو الْجُهَنِيَّ. وَكَانَ النَّاضِحُ يَعْتقِبُهُ مِنَّا الْخَمْسَةُ وَالسِّتَّةُ وَالسَّبْعَةُ. فَدَارَتْ عُقْبَةُ رَجُلٍ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ عَلَى نَاضِـحٍ لَهُ. فَأَنَاخَهُ فَرَكِبَهُ. ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ فَتَلَدَّنَ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضَ التَّلَدَّنِ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: شَأَ لَعَنَكَ اللّهُ. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : « مَنْ هذَا اللاَّعِنُ بَعِيرَهُ ؟ » قَالَ : أَنَا . يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ قَالَ : « انْزِلْ عَنْهُ . فَلاَ تَصْحَبْنَا بِمَلْعُونٍ . لاَ تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ ، وَلاَ تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُمْ ، وَلاَ تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ ، لاَ تُوَافِقُوا مِنَ اللّهِ سَاعَةً يُسْأَلُ فِيهَا عَطَاءٌ ، فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَكُمْ ».*
*فما ذنب وقوع اللعن على هذه الدابة وما ذنبها لو لم يكن للدعاء على المال من تأثير . * 
*قال الحليمي في المنهاج مختصر شعب الإيمان :*
*"ويدخل في هذا الباب أن يدعو أحد بالشر على من لا يستحقه أو على بهيمة، يروى عن رسول اللهٰ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سمع رجلاً في سفره يلعن بعيره، فقال: «من هذا اللاعن بعيره؟ فقال: أنا يا رسول اللهٰ. فقال انزل عنه ، فإنه لا يصحبنا ملعون» فعاجله بالإنزال عنه وهو في الحاجة إليه قائمة، عقوبة له بلعنه .* 
*ومعنى لا يصحبنا ملعون مدعو عليه باللعن ، لأن الذي أدركته اللعنة . ثم قال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : « لا تدعوا على أنفسكم ، ولا على أولادكم ، ولا على أموالكم ، لا تواقعوا من اللهٰ عز وجل ساعة عطاء فيستجاب لكم » ومعنى هذا ، النهي عن أن يدعو الرجل على نفسه ، أو على ماله بالهلاك ، فيعطى ما سأل عقوبة له على دعائه لا إكراماً بالإجابة ، والنهي عن أن يلعن البهيمة فتهلك أو يبيد غيرها ، أو أن تقع بيد الأعداء فيقاتلوه عليها ، وكل ذلك عقوبة له بدعائه لا إكرام له بالإجابة واللهٰ أعلم " . أهـ*

----------


## ابن العباس

أخي سددك الله , ليس في سبب ورود الحديث ما تريد,
لأن دعاءه على البعير :من جنس الدعاء على المال,وهذا قد يستجاب
لأنه دعاء على نفسه وتقدمت الإشارة للفرق, فيعاقبه الله بها بخلاف الدعاء على الغير بظلم
لعلك تتأمل هذه الفروق فهذه مقامات جليلة وليس في كلام الحليمي ما يؤيد كلامك
نعم قد يستجاب دعاء الوالد على ولده من جهة أخرى وهي معاقبة ربانية  للابن اقتضت أن تكون معلقة بدعاء الأب
لذنب ارتكبه هذا الابن, لكن من حيث الأصل :لا يستجاب الدعاء الظالم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي بارك الله فيك : الدعاء على الآخرين ظلماً ليس هو مبحثنا ، إنما بحثنا فيما يملكه الإنسان نفسه ، ماله ، ولده ، فقد يستجاب له على دعائه على نفسه وماله وولده عقوبة لا كرامة .
أما الدعاء على الآخرين ظلماً وعدواناً فهذا شيء آخر .
تأمل هذا جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك .

----------


## ابن العباس

حياك الله أخا كريما تناقش بعلم وحلم وإني أحبك في الله,,ثم أقول
الدعاء على الأولاد دعاءٌ على الغير, ولا يحق للوالد أن يظلم ولده لا بالقول ولا بالفعل
فهذا إثمٌ وسبب للقطيعة,ولو كان يسوغ أن يجاب الدعاء الظالم على الولد لوقع بذلك شر مستطير
ولكان متضمنا أن يسلم الله بعض عباده  ليكونوا تحت رحمة من هو خلوٌ من الرحمة
فلعلك تتوقف في المسألة ولا تجزم, وقد بينت لك بطلان القول بوقوع الدعاء من ثلاثة وجوه
1-الأدلة التفصيلية
2-المقاصد العظمى
3-النظر العقلي

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أحبك الله ورفع قدرك أخي ابن العباس ، لاشك أننا نناقش أخانا من باب العلم والفائدة ، أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد .
أخي الفاضل :
سئل شيخنا العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ :
أحيانا أقوم بالدعاء على أبنائي الصغار؛ وذلك لكثرة مشاغبتهم داخل المنزل، فهل دعاء الأم مستجاب، مع العلم بأنني أندم فوراً؟ 
  يخشى من الاستجابة ، فينبغي الحذر ، ينبغي أن لا تدعو عليهم إلا بالخير، فاحذري الدعاء عليهم بالشر، جاهدي النفس، لابد من جهاد حتى يكون الدعاء طيباً لا سيئاً، وأبشر بالخير، لابد من الصبر ولابد من جهاد النفس حتى يكون الدعاء طيباً لا ضاراً. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/9459

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

وسئل رحمه الله :
هذه الأم السائلة: إذا دعا الشخص على أولاده هل يجاب الدعاء؟
على خطر ، ينبغي أن لا يدعو ، ينبغي أن يدعو بالخير ، إذا غضب على أولاده لا يدعو عليهم إلا بالخير ، يتقي الله لئلا تصادف ساعة إجابة ، ينبغي للمؤمن الدعوة الطيبة ، وإذا غضب على أولاده يترك الدعاء يدعو لهم بالهداية والصلاة لا يدعو عليهم هذا هو الذي ينبغي له يتحرى الخير. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/9696

----------


## ابن العباس

نعم سددك الله وفتح عليك وبارك فيك, هذه الفتوى فيها تحذير عام, وهو حقٌ, وهو في نظري خارج ما نتحدث عنه
والسؤال الذي يستفتى به ينبغي أن يكون مصوغا كالآتي:
هل لو دعا الأب على ولده وهو ظالم له يجاب دعاؤه؟ , وكذلك يقال :هو اجتهاد للشيخ رحمه الله ورفع قدره
والذي أراه حقيقا بالصواب بالنظر للأدلة ما سبق ذكره, والله أعلم
والله يرعاك

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا و احسن اليكم
على ضوء دراستي للمناقشات القيمة التي تفضلتم بها
مازال عندي بعض التساؤلات
ارجو ان تجد قبولا للمنا قشة و المدارسة
فللدعاء مكانة و اهمية و خصو صيات
--الدعاء على الدابة ظلم لها لا يبيحه كونه يملكها فهي من ماله لكن حدود
ملكيته لا تسمح له بظلمها بتحميلها ما لا تطيق كذلك الدعاء عليها باللعن يعتبر تعر يضها
لا شد انواع العذاب من الله تعالى
--معا قبة الضال بمزيد من الضلال (فلما زاغوا ازاغ الله قلو بهم)
يختلف عن الدعاء بالابتلاء بالمعاصي الذي يعتبر -وقوعا بالا ثم-
كرؤية وجوه المو مسات وهذا دعاء باثم و قد ورد انه اجيب لها به
--كذلك اجابة الدعاء من الو الد ين على الو لد عند ظلمه 
ينبغي ان تكون مقيدة بحدود ظلمه 
اي يستجاب للوالد من دعاءه نسبة بمقدار ظلم الولد
و لا يستجاب له بدعاء اكبر من مقدار ظلمه
فميزان العدل مثقال ذرة -حبة خردل
=ينبغي ان تكون عقو بة الدعاء بحدود الذنب=
اطرح تساؤلا للد راسة
----------------------
لم لا نعتبر الدعاء ساعة الا جابة تا ثيره كتاثير السكين مثلا 
جعل الله فيها التا ثير على الجرح و القطع
فلو استعملها انسان بظلم فقتل بها
كان مسؤولا عن تصرفه
دون ان يكون اي اعتبار لان الله وضع بها تاثير الذبح
-------------------------
كذلك لو صادف ساعات الا جابة فد عا بما لايحق له
يقع الدعاء و يكون محا سبا عن دعائه بالظلم 
--------------------------------
و النص و اضح دعاء على دابة يعتبر ظلم لها لا يناسب اساءتها
اشار النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  انها كانت ساعة اجابة حيث قدتحققت الدعوة فاصبحت الدابة ملعونة
و امر بترك الدابة و خسرت بر كة صحبتها لهم 
و قد تر كو هامع حاجتهم اليها
===================
اهمية هذا المو ضوع
اعتقد ان كثيرا من حالات ضياع و فشل الا ولاد
في دراستهم و امو رهم ومستقبل حياتهم
سببه 
دعاء الا مهات و الا باء بالسوء في لحظات غضب عابرة
بما لا يناسب ذنبهم
من هنا اهمية تحقيق المسالة 
و التنبيه بعد ذلك على ضوء علم يقين على خطورة الا مر
--------------------
و احيانا اقول لبعض الا مهات ربما تدعين لا بنك دعوات كر يمة لفترات طو يلة
ثم تغضبين عليه فتد عين دعوة سوء في لحظة اجابة فتخسرين كل دعوات البر
كمن جمع مالا ثم احر قه بلحظة
و اتساءل مع نفسي هل انا مصيبة ام اتألى على الحق بما لايجوز
----------
اللهم فقهنا في الدين و علمنا التأويل بر حمتك يا ار حم الر احمين

----------


## الدعاء المستجاب

للإستفادة و تسجيل المرور فقط...

رحمكم الله و زادكم علما و أدبا و خلقا...ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله...

و الله إن المرور على حديثكم ليثلج الصدر و ينبىء بقرب انجلاء الظلمة التي أحاطت بأمة الإسلام و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم...

إن تخاطب شباب الأمة بهذا الرقي الذي يأتي طبعا -لا تطبعا- بتقوى الله تعالى و لزوم غرز نبيه الأمي عليه صلوات الله و سلامه إنما يدلل على أن الدرك الذي عاشتهُ القرونُ الأخيرةُ كان بانسلاخ الأمة من دينها و تنكرها له و لحملته...(فَبِما كَسَبَتْ أَيدِيكُمْ وَ يَعفُو عَن كَثِير)...

عجل الله بالفرج القريب و أحسن عيشنا و خاتمتنا...

السلام عليكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما ذكره الأخ ابن العباس وفقه الله من دلالة الأدلة على عدم قبول الدعاء إذا كان ظلمًا وبغيًا من الوالد أوالوالدة على ولدهما =هو الأقرب عند النظر إلى الأدلة المتعارضة (في الظاهر). 



> من الأحاديث التفصيلية التي ترد المعنى الذي ذكره الأخ ضيدان حفظه الله ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد بسنده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ما من مسلم يدعو الله عز وجل بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا قطيعة رحم إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث خصال: إما أن يعجل له دعوته، وإما أن يدخرها له في الآخرة، وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها, قالوا: إذًا نكثر؟ قال: الله أكثر"



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعلى منه: حديث أبي هريرة ررر *عند مسلم عن النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أنَّه قال: «لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أوقطيعة رحم ما لم يستعجل».. الحديث.*

----------


## جمانة انس

> ما ذكره الأخ ابن العباس وفقه الله من دلالة الأدلة على عدم قبول الدعاء إذا كان ظلمًا وبغيًا من الوالد أوالوالدة على ولدهما =هو الأقرب عند النظر إلى الأدلة المتعارضة (في الظاهر). 
> 
>  أعلى منه: حديث أبي هريرة ررر *عند مسلم عن النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أنَّه قال: «لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أوقطيعة رحم ما لم يستعجل».. الحديث.*


 كيف نفسر بقية الحالات

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> كيف نفسر بقية الحالات


نحمله على غير الظلم.

----------


## ابن العباس

شكر الله الشيخ عدنان الإفادة بحديث مسلم رحمه الله تعالى, وجزاه خيراً
أخي الفاضل الدعاء المستجاب :سعدت جدا بدعائك الكريم,,فأسأل الله أن يكرمك حتى ترضى
ورداً على الأخت الفاضلة جمانة صانها الله : كل شيء يمكن أن يوضع عليه استشكال
على طريقة الجدليين, والأمر لا يحتمل هذا بارك الله فيك
وخلاصة الرد على إيرادك : أنه يشرع لنا ذبح بهيمة الأنعام وهو -حسب مفهومك- :أشد ظلماً من هذه الواقعة! 
ولقائل أن يقول (وقد قيل) : بأي حق إذا أردت أنا التمتع بقطعة لحم اشتهيتها فأعمد إلى خروف في بيتي مسكين فأذبحه ذبحاً(!)
كما يجوز تعليمها في غير الوجه أي سومُها بعلامة في ظهرها مثلا وهي مؤذية فهذا داخلٌ في عموم حكمة الله التي لا يمكن الكشف عن مخدراتها "لا يسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون" , وأما تشبيهك الأمر بالسكين فقياس غير سديد 
لأن الدعاء عبادة والعبادة لا تكون مؤسسة على ظلم, مثلما أن العبادة ترد إذا كانت مشتملة على ابتداع, ولأسباب أخرى أيضاً
فإن قلت : كيف تقول :"لا تكون مؤسسة على ظلم" وهاقد ظلمت البهيمة؟ قيل:تقدم الجواب عنه, فهذا ظلم بحسب مفهومك لا فيما هو عند الله
وأما الآدميون فالنصوص جاءت مزيلة للإشكال كما سبق ولايصح قياس البهائم عليهم للفارق في التكليف والعقل وغيرهما, وأنا إذا ضربت البهيمة ضربا معتدلاً دون عسف لتمشي لا أكون ظالماً لأن الله سخرها لي
فأرجو منك التوقف عن هذه الإيرادات لأن منطقك الاستشكالي قد يؤول بك إلى مالا يحمد في دينك
مجرد نصيحة فاقبليها أو أعرضي عنها

----------


## جمانة انس

> شكر الله الشيخ عدنان الإفادة بحديث مسلم رحمه الله تعالى
> ورداً على الأخت الفاضلة جمانة : كل شيء يمكن أن يوضع عليه استشكال
> على طريقة الجدليين, والأمر لا يحتمل هذا بارك الله فيك
> وخلاصة الرد على إيرادك : أنه يشرع لنا ذبح بهيمة الأنعام وهو حسب مفهومك :أشد ظلماً من هذه الواقعة! 
> كما يجوز تعليمها في غير الوجه , وأما تشبيهك الأمر بالسكين فقياس غير سديد 
> لأن الدعاء عبادة والعبادة لا تكون مؤسسة على ظلم, مثلما أن العبادة ترد إذا كانت مشتملة على ابتداع
> فأرجو منك التوقف لأن منطقك الاستشكالي قد يؤول بك إلى مالا يحمد في دينك


ذبح البهائم لا يعتبر ظلما لان الشارع اباحه
كذلك التعليم
بينما اللعن ظلم 
و قد اثر الدعاء فيها

----------


## ابن العباس

-مجرد ترك البهيمة لكونها ملعونة , ليس ظلماً لها 
بل هو زجر وعقوبة للاعنها, واللعن فيه معنى الطرد من رحمة الله تعالى
والبهائم بتعبير الأصوليين (غير مكلفة)
ولو وعيت الكلام جيداً لكان كافياً لك

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الأخت جمانة ـ حفظها الله ـ :



> اعتقد ان كثيرا من حالات ضياع و فشل الا ولاد
> في دراستهم و امو رهم ومستقبل حياتهم
> سببه 
> دعاء الا مهات و الا باء بالسوء في لحظات غضب عابرة
> بما لا يناسب ذنبهم
> من هنا اهمية تحقيق المسالة 
> و التنبيه بعد ذلك على ضوء علم يقين على خطورة الا مر
> --------------------
> و احيانا اقول لبعض الا مهات ربما تدعين لا بنك دعوات كر يمة لفترات طو يلة
> ...


كلامك صحيح ولهذا قال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز رحمه الله : ينبغي أن يدعو بالخير ، إذا غضب على أولاده لا يدعو عليهم إلا بالخير ، يتقي الله لئلا تصادف ساعة إجابة ، ينبغي للمؤمن الدعوة الطيبة ، وإذا غضب على أولاده يترك الدعاء يدعو لهم بالهداية والصلاة لا يدعو عليهم هذا هو الذي ينبغي له يتحرى الخير.

----------


## جمانة انس

> -مجرد ترك البهيمة لكونها ملعونة , ليس ظلماً لها 
> بل هو زجر وعقوبة للاعنها, واللعن فيه معنى الطرد من رحمة الله تعالى
> والبهائم بتعبير الأصوليين (غير مكلفة)
> ولو وعيت الكلام جيداً لكان كافياً لك


لكن اللعن قد وقع عليها بالدعاء
وهو اذى اكثر من تحميلها ما لاتطيق
و كلاهما محرم
---------
والتفسير بان تركها زجر  هومجرد احتمال قد يكون و قد لا يكون
ومع ذلك لا يساعد عليه
سياق النص و سباقه كما اشار احد المنا قشين
-----------------
و لا شك اننا نؤمن ان الله عدل و حكيم
و نحاول ان نتلمس وجه الحق و الصواب
و فهم الحقيقة و الحكمة
------------------------
فهل نستطيع الجزم ان دعوات الا مهات المبالغ فيها
لاخوف منها حتى و لو صادفت ساعة اجابة
هذا اهم ما في الا مر

----------


## ابن العباس

ما معنى :وقع عليها اللعن؟
ماذا جرى للبهيمة, ومادلالة وقوع اللعن عليها؟
وأسألك سؤالاً :لو دعت أمك عليك في ساعة إجابة بأن تموتي على الكفر-عياذا بالله-
هل ترين أن وقوع الإجابة وارد؟

----------


## جمانة انس

> الأخت جمانة ـ حفظها الله ـ :
> 
> كلامك صحيح ولهذا قال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز رحمه الله : ينبغي أن يدعو بالخير ، إذا غضب على أولاده لا يدعو عليهم إلا بالخير ، يتقي الله لئلا تصادف ساعة إجابة ، ينبغي للمؤمن الدعوة الطيبة ، وإذا غضب على أولاده يترك الدعاء يدعو لهم بالهداية والصلاة لا يدعو عليهم هذا هو الذي ينبغي له يتحرى الخير.


جزاكم الله خيرا 
هذا اهم ما في المو ضوع
و الذي ينبغي توجيه الامهات و الا باء اليه
فدعوة هداية اثرها افضل من دعوة سوء لان  خطردعوة السوء كبير
وبخاصة اذا صادفت ساعة اجابة

----------


## جمانة انس

> ما معنى :وقع عليها اللعن؟
> ماذا جرى للبهيمة, ومادلالة وقوع اللعن عليها؟


عجيب سؤالك
ارجع للحد يث ففيه
 انْزِلْ عَنْهُ . فَلاَ تَصْحَبْنَا بِمَلْعُونٍ

----------


## ابن العباس

أجيبي تفضلا وتكرماً

----------


## ابن العباس

لم تفهمي السؤال
ما معنى كونه ملعوناً , ما الظلم الواقع على البهيمة, ما حقيقته؟
والسؤال الآخر لو تكرمت

----------


## جمانة انس

> لم تفهمي السؤال
> ما معنى كونه ملعوناً , ما الظلم الواقع على البهيمة, ما حقيقته؟
> والسؤال الآخر لو تكرمت


اتصور ان هذا تو سع خارج عن جو هر المو ضوع
و يكفي في مو ضوعنا النص الوارد 
الا اذا كان لكم اعتبارات وملاحظات تبنى على ذلك
تفيد في توجيه المو ضوع وتوضيح معالمه
فارجو التكرم بالبيان 
فما المقصود الا تفهم الحقيقة على ادق الوجوه
بعون الله و تو فيقه
وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في جهدكم و اهتمامكم

----------


## ابن العباس

حسنا حفظك الله هذا بيان توضيحي:-
1-لا يجوز قياس الإنسان المكلف على البهيمة ,وهذا سر ضربي مثل الذبح للفت عنايتك
وإذا امتنع القياس, لم يجز الاستشهاد  هنا بوقوع اللعنة على البهيمة, لأن الأحاديث الأخرى أبانت عن استثناء الإثم والقطيعة
2-سؤالي لك من باب التنزل الجدلي :قلت لي :إن اللعنة وقعت, فقلت لك: حاصل ما وقع ليس ظلماً للبهيمة لأن اللعن يعني الطرد من رحمة الله, هذا هو المشهور, والبهائم ليست من أهل التكليف حتى تطرد من رحمته سبحانه
3-ولو فرضنا بأنه دعا عليها أن تموت حرقاً فأصابها إعصار فيه نار فاحترقت, لم يجز لك طرد الحكم على الآدميين
لما سبق ذكره, ولو أجبت السؤال الثاني زاد الأمر وضوحاً

----------


## جمانة انس

> حسنا حفظك الله هذا بيان توضيحي:-
> 1-لا يجوز قياس الإنسان المكلف على البهيمة ,وهذا سر ضربي مثل الذبح للفت عنايتك
> وإذا امتنع القياس, لم يجز الاستشهاد هنا بوقوع اللعنة على البهيمة, لأن الأحاديث الأخرى أبانت عن استثناء الإثم والقطيعة
> 2-سؤالي لك من باب التنزل الجدلي :قلت لي :إن اللعنة وقعت, فقلت لك: حاصل ما وقع ليس ظلماً للبهيمة لأن اللعن يعني الطرد من رحمة الله, هذا هو المشهور, والبهائم ليست من أهل التكليف حتى تطرد من رحمته سبحانه
> 3-ولو فرضنا بأنه دعا عليها أن تموت حرقاً فأصابها إعصار فيه نار فاحترقت, لم يجز لك طرد الحكم على الآدميين
> لما سبق ذكره, ولو أجبت السؤال الثاني زاد الأمر وضوحاً


لا قياس بداهة
و اظن اننا هنا لانقيس
لكن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: اورد النهي في معرض الدعاء بلعن البهيمة 
مما ينبه الى الرابط و العلاقة
والله اعلم
واللعن لو لم يضر البهيمة لما رفض النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مصاحبتها لهم
و لو قلنا انه زجر لمن دعا باللعن 
اذن هو زجر عن امر مخالف للصواب وغير جائز لانه ضار
و قد علل النهي و يستنبط التعليل من خلال سياق الحدث و سباقه 
و من المقرر ان سبب الورود له اثره في سلامة فهم النص
و الله اعلم

----------


## ابن العباس

أختي شملك الله بعفوه:
دلالة الاقتران ضعيفة, وقد قستِ وقوع الدعاء الذي تضمن ظلما لها (في نظرك) على الدابة,قستيه على الآدمي
حسنا ,انسي هذا
لماذا لا تجيبين على السؤال؟
قولي :مثلا لا أعلم,أو أجيبي حتى يستقيم النقاش العلمي

----------


## جمانة انس

> أختي شملك الله بعفوه:
> دلالة الاقتران ضعيفة, وقد قستِ وقوع الدعاء الذي تضمن ظلما لها (في نظرك) على الدابة,قستيه على الآدمي
> حسنا ,انسي هذا
> لماذا لا تجيبين على السؤال؟
> قولي :مثلا لا أعلم,أو أجيبي حتى يستقيم النقاش العلمي


ساتابع الحوار بعون الله
انا لااقيس فلا حاجة للقياس بملاحظة سبب الورود
انما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
اورد النص في معرض الحادثة
و لن تستطيع الغاء دلالة ذلك
الدعاء باللعن لم يتضمن رحمتها و لا كرامتها
وليس من حق المرء ان يدعو باللعن على الدابة
فهل تفتي انه يجوز له ذلك
فملك الدابة لا يبيح الدعاء عليها باللعن
--
و المؤمن ليس باللعان
--
و البهائم تشملها انواع لا حصر لها من رحمة الله
رغم كو نها غير مكلفة
و قد ورد ان البلاء يرفع و المطر ينزل و يعم خير كثير للانسان
برحمة الله للبهائم
-لولا بهائم رتع-
و اظن ان شمول انواع لا حصر لها من رحمة الله للبهائم 
ليس مو ضع نقاش
فهو تعالى رب العالمين 
ومن العوالم عالم الحيوان
ومن معاني الر بوبية انواع الرحمة التي لا حصر لها
و برحمة الله تتراحم البهائم وتعطف على بعضها
ايات الله في عالم البهائم
ورحمته لها فوق الو صف البشري
لان البشر لا يحيط بر حمة الخالق
---
ارجو التنبيه الى السؤال الذي تؤكد الا جابة عليه
و عذرا لو لم انتبه له 
----

----------


## ابن العباس

لماذا لا تردين على السؤال!؟
سأذكر السؤال للمرة الثالثة, ثم أبين موطن قياسك المخطيء
السؤال :


> وأسألك سؤالاً :لو دعت أمك عليك في ساعة إجابة بأن تموتي على الكفر-عياذا بالله-
> هل ترين أن وقوع الإجابة وارد؟


وأتمنى أن تكوني محددة ,سلطي الحدقة على محل النزاع دون استطراد
فليس موضوعنا :الرفق بالحيوان, بارك الله فيك
بيان قياسك هو الآتي:
-مقاصد الشريعة العظمى المتفق عليها + الأدلة الجزئية كالتي سقت لك بعضها وكذا فعل الشيخ عدنان مجزيا خيراً+ دلالة تفسير الآية السابقة= كل ذلك يدل على امتناع إجابة الدعاء إذا كان يتضمن ظلماً
وحتى تتضح الصورة أكثر :لو كان الملعون في هذه اللحظة :شخصاً (من جملة المسلمين)
هل كنت تتصورين أن يقول النبي :دعوه فإنه ملعون؟! ولم؟ 
إذا فهمت جيدا كلامي فستوفرين على أخيك مزيد شرح, ولا حاجة لك للخوض في تقرير أن البهيمة ظلمت
هذا ظن من عندك باعتبار فهمك الخاص لمعنى الظلم,كما أن فلانا من الناس قد يفهم أن ذبحها دون سبب اجترحته :ظلم
لكن ما يهمني إثباته :أن ما تظنينه ظلماً على البهيمة :لا ينسحب حكمه على الناس
وأرجو أن أكون واضحاً, دعك من كل كلامي وأجيبي السؤال باختصار من فضلك

----------


## جمانة انس

> لماذا لا تردين على السؤال!؟
> سأذكر السؤال للمرة الثالثة, ثم أبين موطن قياسك المخطيء
> السؤال :
> وأتمنى أن تكوني محددة ,سلطي الحدقة على محل النزاع دون استطراد
> فليس موضوعنا :الرفق بالحيوان, بارك الله فيك
> بيان قياسك هو الآتي:
> -مقاصد الشريعة العظمى المتفق عليها + الأدلة الجزئية كالتي سقت لك بعضها وكذا فعل الشيخ عدنان مجزيا خيراً+ دلالة تفسير الآية السابقة= كل ذلك يدل على امتناع إجابة الدعاء إذا كان يتضمن ظلماً
> وحتى تتضح الصورة أكثر :لو كان الملعون في هذه اللحظة :شخصاً (من جملة المسلمين)
> هل كنت تتصورين أن يقول النبي :دعوه فإنه ملعون؟! ولم؟ 
> ...


ساواصل الحوار بتو فيق الله
لان فيه فتح لا فاق البحث و التحليل
----
و ان كنت ارى 
ان عالم اجابة الدعاء هو من امر الله
يضيق العقل البشري عن الخو ض فيه
 والجزم بتفصيلاته الدقيقة
الا بالنص القاطع لانه من الغيبيات الدقيقة
(ان ربي سميع الدعاء)
----
لقد وقعت بما تحذر منه و هو قياس الانسان على الحيوان بما لا يقاس
فلا يمكن قياس الانسان الذي توجه له عبارات اللعن على البهائم
من حيث المو قف الذي يجب ان نقفه نحوه
لان الا نسان مكلف و عاقل يتدارك بالدعاء المقابل 
بينما البهائم  لا تستطيع التدارك-حسبما يبدو-
و ان كانت تتاثر  باللعن 
الا ترى تاثرالجذع  الذي كان يخطب عليه رسول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
 بالر حمة التي كانت تنزل عليه
 و حنينه لما صنع المنبر الخاص بديلا عنه
--
لكن عندما نلا حظ سياق و سباق النص لا نقيس
و هي حالة مختلفة
----

----------


## ابن العباس

!!
الله يصلحني وإياك
!!
أين الجواب؟ وأين الذي وقعتُ فيه؟ أنا سألتك سؤالاً مشروعاً واضحاً
لأوصل لك الفكرة بطريقة استثارة الذهن, ولم تجيبي
أما ما رميتيني به من الوقوع فيما نهيت عنه :فغلط, سامحك الله
لعلك تتأملين الكلام جيداً ولا تفكري في مسألة أن الناس ستقول لم تجب "جمانة"
إذا كان بغيتك الحق,فلايهم قول الناس
والله إني في غاية الاستياء من جوابك هذا الذي لم أفهم مغزاه ولا معناه
فاعتراضك يشبه المعترض لأجل الاعتراض فحصل عندي نوع خيبة أمل
والله المستعان

----------


## جمانة انس

لم ارد ان اجبك عن سؤالك لاني لم ارد مجرد تصوره
وهو لا يؤ ثر بجو هر المو ضوع 
لكن ما دمت مصرا ساورد سؤالك
و استعين برد لسماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله
اما سؤالك 



> وأسألك سؤالاً :لو دعت أمك عليك في ساعة إجابة بأن تموتي على الكفر-عياذا بالله-
> هل ترين أن وقوع الإجابة وارد؟


والجواب



> هذه الأم السائلة: إذا دعا الشخص على أولاده هل يجاب الدعاء؟
> على خطر ، ينبغي أن لا يدعو ، ينبغي أن يدعو بالخير ، إذا غضب على أولاده لا يدعو عليهم إلا بالخير ، يتقي الله لئلا تصادف ساعة إجابة ، ينبغي للمؤمن الدعوة الطيبة ، وإذا غضب على أولاده يترك الدعاء يدعو لهم بالهداية والصلاة لا يدعو عليهم هذا هو الذي ينبغي له يتحرى الخير. 
> http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/9696


اما قولك


> والله إني في غاية الاستياء من جوابك هذا الذي لم أفهم مغزاه ولا معناه
> فاعتراضك يشبه المعترض لأجل الاعتراض فحصل عندي نوع خيبة أمل


فلو قرات جوابي بتأمل اكثر
ربما ستغير رايك فيه
و الله اعلم
و ختاما جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن العباس

لم تجيبي حتى الساعة, ونحن أمة العرب :أمة الفصاحة والبيان الجلي
قولي :لا أعلم
أو :نعم وارد
أو :لا
أو قولي:لا أريد الجواب
هكذا حتى أفهم ولا أحملك فهمي الغالط, 
والله الموفق

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

بارك الله في الاخوة كلهم
نرى انه خرج كلامكم من المحاججه
الى المراء الموصل لما لا خير فيه

وما تقدم فيه الكفايه
وبه يعرف الحق مع دليله عند من يريده

والحمد لله

----------

